# Floyd Allen Information



## remember CAI (Jan 13, 2004)

HI, this is my first message

I,m looking for information about the college days of FLOYD ALLEN, a SAM HOUSTON PLAYER in the defunct LONE STAR CONFERENCE, in 1973-1975.

I,m making a archive about americans in ACB (SPANISH LEAGUE) and floyd, a 6-9 center, played in Forum Valladolid.

I know he went to S.H.S from CONTRA COSTA JC, and in his first year he made 9.6 ppg, but I lost his trail from there

I would be very pleased if somebody could help me

thanks, and Un saludo from Spain


----------

